# 10.0-RC3 failed to initialize ZFS library



## frankpeng (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, FreeBSD team members! After splitting a mirror, FreeBSD went mad. Please help!


```
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # uname -a
FreeBSD st40.dc.pccom.ca 10.0-RC3 FreeBSD 10.0-RC3 #0 r259928M: Thu Dec 26 21:48:04 EST 2013     peng@st40.dc.pccom.ca:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE    CAP  DEDUP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
zroot  72.5G  6.50G  66.0G     8%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # zpool status
  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: resilvered 6.50G in 0h4m with 0 errors on Fri Dec 27 00:10:58 2013
config:

        NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zroot                                           ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-0                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/f96cf5c4-6eae-11e3-be13-001d60c2ca85  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/297b67a1-6eb4-11e3-8185-001d60c2ca85  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # zpool split zroot opt
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # zpool status
  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: resilvered 6.50G in 0h4m with 0 errors on Fri Dec 27 00:10:58 2013
config:

        NAME                                          STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zroot                                         ONLINE       0     0     0
          gptid/f96cf5c4-6eae-11e3-be13-001d60c2ca85  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # df
Filesystem         1K-blocks    Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/ROOT/default  72806708 4787972 68018736     7%    /
devfs                      1       1        0   100%    /dev
zroot/tmp           68018912     176 68018736     0%    /tmp
zroot/usr/home      68018944     208 68018736     0%    /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports     68850748  832012 68018736     1%    /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src       69124060 1105324 68018736     2%    /usr/src
zroot/var           68104480   85744 68018736     0%    /var
zroot/var/crash     68018884     148 68018736     0%    /var/crash
zroot/var/log       68018980     244 68018736     0%    /var/log
zroot/var/mail      68018880     144 68018736     0%    /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp       68018888     152 68018736     0%    /var/tmp
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # zpool import opt
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # df
Filesystem         1K-blocks    Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/ROOT/default  72806708 4787972 68018736     7%    /
devfs                      1       1        0   100%    /dev
zroot/tmp           68018912     176 68018736     0%    /tmp
zroot/usr/home      68018944     208 68018736     0%    /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports     68850748  832012 68018736     1%    /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src       69124060 1105324 68018736     2%    /usr/src
zroot/var           68104480   85744 68018736     0%    /var
zroot/var/crash     68018884     148 68018736     0%    /var/crash
zroot/var/log       68018980     244 68018736     0%    /var/log
zroot/var/mail      68018880     144 68018736     0%    /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp       68018888     152 68018736     0%    /var/tmp
opt/ROOT/default    72806720 4787972 68018748     7%    /
opt/tmp             68018924     176 68018748     0%    /tmp
opt/usr/home        68018956     208 68018748     0%    /usr/home
opt/usr/ports       68850760  832012 68018748     1%    /usr/ports
opt/usr/src         69124072 1105324 68018748     2%    /usr/src
opt/var             68104492   85744 68018748     0%    /var
opt/var/crash       68018896     148 68018748     0%    /var/crash
opt/var/log         68018992     244 68018748     0%    /var/log
opt/var/mail        68018892     144 68018748     0%    /var/mail
opt/var/tmp         68018900     152 68018748     0%    /var/tmp
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # zpool stats
internal error: failed to initialize ZFS library
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # zpool status
internal error: failed to initialize ZFS library
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # zpool status
internal error: failed to initialize ZFS library
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # zpool status zroot opt
internal error: failed to initialize ZFS library
root@st40:/usr/home/peng #
```

ps. I figured out.

This is the results:


```
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # zpool status
  pool: rc3r259929m
 state: ONLINE
  scan: resilvered 6.50G in 0h6m with 0 errors on Fri Dec 27 08:24:06 2013
config:

        NAME                                            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        rc3r259929m                                     ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-0                                      ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/998d628a-6ef4-11e3-8030-001d60c2ca85  ONLINE       0     0     0
            gptid/576d53d2-6ef6-11e3-b456-001d60c2ca85  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # zpool split rc3r259929m rc3
root@st40:/usr/home/peng # cd /
root@st40:/ # mkdir rc3
root@st40:/ # zpool import -R /rc3 rc3
root@st40:/ # cd /rc3
root@st40:/rc3 # ls
.cshrc          COPYRIGHT       dev             home            media           rescue          sys             var
.profile        bin             entropy         lib             mnt             root            tmp
.rnd            boot            etc             libexec         proc            sbin            usr
root@st40:/rc3 # zpool status
  pool: rc3
 state: ONLINE
  scan: resilvered 6.50G in 0h6m with 0 errors on Fri Dec 27 08:24:06 2013
config:

        NAME                                          STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        rc3                                           ONLINE       0     0     0
          gptid/576d53d2-6ef6-11e3-b456-001d60c2ca85  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors

  pool: rc3r259929m
 state: ONLINE
  scan: resilvered 6.50G in 0h6m with 0 errors on Fri Dec 27 08:24:06 2013
config:

        NAME                                          STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        rc3r259929m                                   ONLINE       0     0     0
          gptid/998d628a-6ef4-11e3-8030-001d60c2ca85  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
root@st40:/rc3 #
root@st40:/rc3 # cd /rc3
root@st40:/rc3 # ls
.cshrc          .rnd            bin             dev             etc             lib             media           proc            root            sys             usr
.profile        COPYRIGHT       boot            entropy         home            libexec         mnt             rescue          sbin            tmp             var
root@st40:/rc3 # ls -al
total 172
drwxr-xr-x  17 root  wheel    24 Dec 27 03:14 .
drwxr-xr-x  18 root  wheel    25 Dec 27 08:41 ..
-rw-r--r--   2 root  wheel   966 Dec 23 18:34 .cshrc
-rw-r--r--   2 root  wheel   254 Dec 23 18:34 .profile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel  1024 Dec 26 18:38 .rnd
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  6197 Dec 23 18:34 COPYRIGHT
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel    47 Dec 26 22:05 bin
drwxr-xr-x   8 root  wheel    44 Dec 26 22:06 boot
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     2 Dec 26 13:33 dev
-rw-------   1 root  wheel  4096 Dec 27 03:14 entropy
drwxr-xr-x  21 root  wheel   105 Dec 26 22:14 etc
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel     8 Dec 26 13:36 home -> usr/home
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel    50 Dec 26 22:05 lib
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel     5 Dec 26 22:07 libexec
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     2 Dec 23 18:32 media
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     2 Dec 23 18:32 mnt
dr-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     2 Dec 23 18:32 proc
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   142 Dec 26 22:05 rescue
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel     8 Dec 26 22:25 root
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   133 Dec 26 22:06 sbin
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    11 Dec 26 22:04 sys -> usr/src/sys
drwxrwxrwt   6 root  wheel     6 Dec 27 08:14 tmp
drwxr-xr-x  17 root  wheel    17 Dec 23 18:35 usr
drwxr-xr-x  24 root  wheel    24 Dec 27 03:14 var
root@st40:/rc3 #
```


----------

